# More Duck Calls



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I havent had much time lately.. Just wanted to share some of my Duck Calls with ya..
Left to right:
Osage Orange Raised Panel, Olive Wood with Elk Band and Elk Inlay, And Dymalux for My Daughter who is an Aggie Fan!!!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those inlays are just too awesome. Very good looking calls indeed.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Olive wood has always been one of my favorites hat raised panel turned out real nice!! Lookin' great as always brother. :cheers:

Is that also Elk on the lanyard??


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys, That is a piece of Axis i been saving. My Father made the Lanyard for my Daughter and it was a bit long so i turned a bead to help shorten it up for her.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Robert it has been awhile since I turned a call. What is the center hole size? I may try pouring a snake skin call. I would have to pour it a little bigger than needed to be able to drill the holes and still have enough for the skin to wrap around. I have some water snakes skins that I can practice with.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Bobby, 5/8" is the basic diameter hole for your call.. I would like to see a snake skin call!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Beautiful work as always.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good lookin' honkers, Mate... Welcome back..LOL

If any of you call makers wanna try one in elk, I got some BIG horns that Notoj gave me..I use the smaller parts for pens...but the big end is REALLY big...mebbe one and a half inches diameter I will never use for pens.. Too much stuff to cut down for me...

If any of you think you would like to give it a shot..drop me a note or call and I can whack off some six or eight inch lengths... Might make an interesting honker...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Really good lookin' honkers, Mate... Welcome back..LOL
> 
> If any of you call makers wanna try one in elk, I got some BIG horns that Notoj gave me..I use the smaller parts for pens...but the big end is REALLY big...mebbe one and a half inches diameter I will never use for pens.. Too much stuff to cut down for me...
> 
> If any of you think you would like to give it a shot..drop me a note or call and I can whack off some six or eight inch lengths... Might make an interesting honker...


You mean like this?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I may try pouring a snake skin call....... I have some water snakes skins that I can practice with.


Ever since I saw the first snake pens on here I've wanted somebody to do a duck call!! If you make it happen, I'd be happy to lay some cash on the barrellhead for it. It would fit in real nice with some calls that Robert has made for me!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> Ever since I saw the first snake pens on here I've wanted somebody to do a duck call!! If you make it happen, I'd be happy to lay some cash on the barrellhead for it. It would fit in real nice with some calls that Robert has made for me!! :biggrin:


I will be working on it. I may just get a good one poured and send it to Robert and let him turn it into a masterpiece. I am really not set up to turn calls at this time.
Now when I get it perfected I will try it with a rattleworm skin. As soon as I get some that are big enough.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great looking calls - love that olivewood.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! Thanks for posting the pictures are wonderful..Good to see your work. LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love that inlayed one, expecially on the end piece plus the turned lanyard piece to go with it. That is so cool.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I would be more than happy to try a rattle worm call if you can pour a blank Bobby!! I think that is an awesome idea.


----------

